# Metal scraping sound...Can't locate



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 93 D21, 4x4, 4-cyl., 5-speed. I'm getting this metal scraping sound when I take my foot off the gas to slow down and it sounds a bit louder when I brake (but stops when speed drops below a certain amount). I do not hear it when I'm in 3rd, 4th or 5th and accelerating or just maintaining a driving speed. I have removed both rear wheels and inspected the brakes--everything looks fine, no loose parts, worn shoes, etc. It is perplexing. I'm hoping someone has some ideas or has had the same thing occur. Thanks.


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi!Have you inspected the fronts? If it has disc brakes on the front,you will have a little metal peace that is attached to one pad that when the pads are almost worn out that metal will come in contact with the rotor causing a scraping sound or a loud squeel when braking.Also check your u-joints as they can make some strange noises also, but not to be overlooked as no one wants to blow a driveshaft. Hope this info helps!


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the sound is not coming from the front. I had a friend stand and listen as I drove by him and he thought the sound was coming from just in front of the rear wheels. It could be a U-joint but it seems like it would be a continuous sound instead of intermittent as it is now. It doesn't explain why I hear it when I initially brake but as the truck slows down the sound goes away. It is puzzling.... any other suggestions are greatly appreciated. I may end up taking it to a shop but don't have time right now and would rather solve it on my own and not spend the money. Thanks...


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi again.So if you do not want to spend the money check those things as they take only a little time,a jack and a jack stand to check! Front wheel off and spin the wheel if no noise,just touch the brakes while someone tries to turn the wheel with a screwdriver or tire iron, and to check the joints just hold the shaft at each side of the joint and try rotating in opposite directions,if there is any play in the joints at all,replace them as the needles inside have or are turning to dust,causing your noise. Check to see if you have a hanger bearing that is shot as well on the shaft, and any movement in the rear end pinion bearing,at the rear end. Hope any of this helps! So keep me informed and good luck!


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

*Mystery solved...*

I took my truck to Les Schwab (a tire dealer for those who don't live in the Northwest) and what they discovered is that there is a small round collar/shield that attaches to the rear of the tranny and surrounds the front u-joint. Apparently it is loose so when it moves off to one side it contacts the drive shaft causing the scraping sound. I'm not sure the problem has been fixed however--I can rotate this piece around where it's mounted so I may have to see about having some spot welds placed to hold it steady. Thanks for the comments, suggestions....


----------



## Themistah (May 25, 2012)

Mine did that ......it was my carrier bearing.


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

*What is a carrier bearing...*

and where is it located? What did it cost to replace? I only get an occasional scraping sound when I brake but not as it did previously (letting off the gas when slowing down). It is definitely not coming from any brake parts. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

trforfun said:


> I took my truck to Les Schwab (a tire dealer for those who don't live in the Northwest) and what they discovered is that there is a small round collar/shield that attaches to the rear of the tranny and surrounds the front u-joint. Apparently it is loose so when it moves off to one side it contacts the drive shaft causing the scraping sound. I'm not sure the problem has been fixed however--I can rotate this piece around where it's mounted so I may have to see about having some spot welds placed to hold it steady. Thanks for the comments, suggestions....


That is a dust shield, it should fit into a lip on the trans, might pull it off, clean and re-seat it....


----------



## Themistah (May 25, 2012)

Our trucks have a 2 piece drive shaft the carrier bearing is right in the middle .......there shouldn't be any play .....once I replaced it the noise went away......but I am lowered so when I lowered the truck the rear shaft pushes on the carrier bearing..


----------

